# First Swarm Catch of 2016!



## PatBeek (Jan 13, 2012)

Love it!


----------



## dynemd (Aug 27, 2013)

Sweet, I put my traps out yesterday.


----------



## Dan the bee guy (Jun 18, 2015)

Had 20 below weather here , God it must be nice!


----------



## BeeMoose (Oct 19, 2013)

Congrats on the swarm!

Unfortunately days such as you are experiencing are but a pipe dream here in Ohio. Low last night hit 4 without wind chill. Big winter storm to hit here Friday.

Hives are wrapped and insulated and no self respecting colony would even consider swarming. 

So at least looking at warm weather appeases the snow bird in me!


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Great photo of a huge swarm! Congratulations on the capture!


----------



## lemmje (Feb 23, 2015)

Nice! Course we have about 6 inches of snow on the ground here, so no way that happens for a while. 

Also, i like your instagram, good pics on there!


----------



## JohnBruceLeonard (Jul 7, 2015)

Shall second the congratulations! A swarm in January - that is something. You must have a lengthy season there indeed. When does (or at least, _should) _swarm season start for you?

John


----------



## Girl Next Door Honey (Jan 4, 2016)

JohnBruceLeonard said:


> When does (or at least, _should) _swarm season start for you?
> 
> John


It's different every year and mostly depends on if we get any rain. I have seen swarms in every month of the year, but Nov & Dec swarms tend to be small, sick or poisoned. On years that we get rain I've seen swarming start in late January, but it doesn't become full force until March. The past few years have been very poor because of the drought. Fewer swarms, spread oddly throughout the season and all much smaller on average. We have been getting rain this year so I am hoping this huge swarm is a sign of things to come!


----------



## JohnBruceLeonard (Jul 7, 2015)

Girl Next Door Honey said:


> It's different every year and mostly depends on if we get any rain. I have seen swarms in every month of the year, but Nov & Dec swarms tend to be small, sick or poisoned. On years that we get rain I've seen swarming start in late January, but it doesn't become full force until March. The past few years have been very poor because of the drought. Fewer swarms, spread oddly throughout the season and all much smaller on average. We have been getting rain this year so I am hoping this huge swarm is a sign of things to come!


Aye, we've been suffering for rain hereabouts as well, so I know exactly what you mean. When you see water finally coming down it's like manna from the heavens. 

I hope it's a good year for you. Happy hunting!

John


----------



## MangoBee (Jul 13, 2014)

Very nice capture! Congrats!


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

We are about 3 months away from swarm season. It can't get here soon enough for me. lol I'm going through some swarm DT's. The pic helps. Vids would really do the trick though, just sayin.


----------



## KenNashua (Jan 31, 2015)

Jealous!


----------

